# I write horse stories!



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey there. I'm a pretty avid writer myself and I do a lot of editing of my own work and some of my friends' writing. I'd be willing to read over a few of your stories and give you my take on them... but I will warn you that I tend to be really thorough and pretty brutally honest. It may seem like I'm completely dissecting your writing... but I find that's usually the best way of really improving it.

Most importantly though, keep having fun with it! I think it's great that this is a way for you to spend your time. Writing has always been a great escape for me too, and it doesn't necessarily matter whether all of your work will be the next best seller as long as you get enjoyment out of writing it. ^_^


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

As you cansee on my sig. I love writing too so I would also love to read some of your stories especially Believe in it and Gallop like the Wind!

P.S PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

ok i'll send them to you i heave to get a few of them typed still so i'll get them to you guys soon thanks.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yes, I myself am also a very in-depth, avid author to many differant short stories. My only problem is Idon't drag anything on long enough to make it a book. I got a collection of short, fictional and nonfictional stories. If you aren't settled with the other two replies, send me a quick PM with any one of them and I'll give you a decent critique. Like previously said, though, I'm not a sugar-coater.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a writer as well.  You should post an portion of one of your stories and let us read it. I love to critique style, word flow, etc., so I may be able to help you with that.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

Struggles​One day a girl in school becomes homeless. She had a home that morning but during lunch she got a message that the flight her parents were on crashed in the water crossing over to go t Africa. So once school was out she went to her home and didn’t know what to do. She had three horses that were almost out of hey and the house will be foreclosed if no one pays the payment her parents owed. So she found a little bit of money in the house and went out to the barn and jumped on her horse. The thing she didn’t know about was the police were going to pick her up later and take her to her aunt’s house. So when the police got to the house they noticed that the girl ran off on her horse. So they sent out a search team to look for her. They were thinking she couldn’t go far but she was pretty far. She found an abandoned farm in the next town over. Well she thought no one lived there because it looked like a raged old house and barn. Once she walked in the barn it was full of horses that looked like they need help. She was tired so she found an empty stall and fell asleep her horse went to sleep too. She was tired more then she thought. She woke up the next morning to the smell of hay and grain because her horse was eating. When she looked up she noticed that the lady who lives there was talking to her horse waiting for the girl to wake up. When the girl woke up the lady asked her if she was hungry and that she could


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

explain why she’s here in the house. So she went in the house and had breakfast. So she explained to the lady that she was sorry and that she ran off with her horse, because she had no home. Her parents drowned and she was afraid to go to an orphanage and loose her horse. The lady didn’t say anything for a while because she didn’t know what to say and felt sorry for her. After the long moment of silence the lady asked the girl what her name was. She said “Rose” she replied “I’m Lina” so they got to know each other and then went back out to the barn because Rose wanted to be out by her horse. Lina fallowed her out to the barn kind of in a way to make it look like she was just going out to check on her horses, but she was actually fallowing Rose to see if she was going to leave or not. When she was Rose saddling up her horse she nicely invited Rose to stay with her for a while. Rose wasn’t so sure about it but Lina insisted she stay because she has no money to survive out there. Since Rose didn’t really want to argue she said she would stay for a few days. So they went in the house and Lina showed Rose her room and then showed her around. Rose asked what she did for a living and Lina told her how she got started in rescuing horses but it didn’t give her any money so on the weekends she grooms horses at the show barn across the road and once in a while braids or pulls horse’s manes. She loves what she does because when she was little her mom died and her dad just ran away but let her live at the farm and


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

her first horse was a horse that almost didn’t get bought and sent to the slaughter house and she didn’t want that so she bid on the horse for 20 dollars and took it home. It was a pore horse who was abused and had scares everywhere. Now she rescues horses from the slaughter house. Also to have a good looking horse in her barn made her excited too. So after the long tour and tons of stories Rose was ready for lunch. So Lina and Rose went in the house and ate lunch. Rose was really excited because she hasn’t had a homemade lunch since she was really little before her parents started flying all over the world feeding homeless kids. After the wonderful grilled cheese sandwich she had for lunch she wanted to go out for a ride so she asked Lina if she wanted to come along she said “Sure” Lina was excited she wanted to show her all the land she owned LIna owed over 200 acres. Also on her land she has a few wild horses that have been on her families land over 30 years. She also has two new foals in the heard too. So the two girls got saddled up and off riding, rose loved it because it was all open land and she felt free. Then they were getting close to the surprise Lina wanted to show Rose so she yelled out to her to start walking. So Rose stopped and let Lina catch up to her. Then walks up to the top of the hill and Rose saw the wild Arabians and Morgans. So the foals turned out to be Morgan Arabian crosses. There are a few Morabs from last year’s foals so there’s only a few Arabians left. They really


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

never knew who died or who didn’t because some left or died. They were wild so then came and go as they please. Their thinking since all they have ever had in this area is Morgans and Arabians there going to end up having a whole heard of Morabs. There used to be a big heard running around but most of the mares tamed and sold before she was even born. So Lina is trying to get the heard to multiply back to what it used to be. Rose was so fascinated watching the heard grazing, and watching the foals play around. The two new foals are twins. When the mare was in labor she was struggling but the mare let Lina help because she knew Lina meant no harm and was trying to help. So the twin foals made it Lina knew she could make money with twins but she believes if they want to be tamed they will slowly come to her when she goes by the heard to give them hay. It was starting to get late so they walked down the hill and then raced all the way back to the barn, rose won. So Lina and Rose fed the horses there after noon hay and got Rose’s horse settled in the barn with the rest of the horses. So after all that they went in the house and had pizza for dinner then they both got ready for bed. After Lina got her PJ’s on she walked into Rose’s room and told her good night and told her that she enjoyed having her around and that if she would like to stay she was welcome to stay as long and call this her home. Rose wasn’t sure what to say, she just gave Lina a big hug and said good night. So Lina turned off the light


----------

